# Red Eyed Tetra w/ mouth rot



## teddz (Nov 27, 2010)

Does this affect all the fish in my aquarium, or removing just this fish solve the problem? I also noticed that one of my smaller bala shark has a faded mouth and not eating. Is that the early sign of "mouth rot"? Any suggestions would be helpful, thanks! :|


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

A bit more info will help us assess things. What size tank, how many and what fish are in it, what is the temp, pH and nitrates, how often and how much water is changed?

A photo always helps if you can.

Byron.


----------



## teddz (Nov 27, 2010)

35 Gal
2-Bala
7-Red eyed Tetra
5- Platy
5- Mollie
9-Neon Tetra
3- Kuhli loach

Water readings 5/1:
PH-8
Nitrate- <0.3 mg/l
Ammonia-0
Temp- 82-84
10% water replacement every 3-4 days

No picture at this time, sorry.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

One of the best ways to minimize and prevent health issues involves the stocking and maintenance. It is good to see frequent water changes, since your tank is overstocked. And that means the fish will be under stress from that fact alone. Also there is the temperature; not all those fish are going to be healthy at such a high temperature, thinking mainly of the Neon Tetra that should not be above 77-78F max. You can read more in the profile, click on the shaded name to see it.

You do realize the Bala Shark attain 14-16 inches? And should have at least 5 in a group to minimize aggression? With 2, there is every probability that the fish are stressed and increased aggression is likely. More on this too in the profile. Even if there is no direct physical evidence, the other fish can pick up chemical signals from aggressive species and this again causes more stress.

I mention the foregoing because fish under stress frequently develop problems they would otherwise not have. True mouth fungus is caused by a bacteria, and treatment usually involves use of a fungus remedy. However, before you jump into that, I would wait for members with more experience in this malady to comment.

Byron.


----------

